# Estrella - Triangulo



## menduco (Jun 26, 2007)

Alguien podría explicarme para que sirve un sistema conectado en estrella y uno conectado en triangulo? Y para que sirve?

Desde ya les agradeceré toda información, saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola menduco.
Trataré de explicartelo en forma breve. Las configuraciones en Estrella y en Triángulo, son formas de conexión para máquinas eléctricas trifásicas: Motores y Generadores.

En los motores de potencias medias a altas, se untilizan en combinación para reducir la corriente del motor, al momento del arranque.

Mediante un sistema temporizado, se somete a arranque, el motor, en configuración estrella y, luego de un breve retardo y ya el motor en marcha, se cambia a la configuración Triángulo, poniendo al motor en marcha contínua.

Todo motor trifásico, se puede conectar en dos tensiones distinta: Ej., un motor trifásico de 220V (Conexión Triángulo) se puede conectar a 440V (Conexión Estrella). Si observas el dibujo adjunto, te darás cuenta que, en la configuración Triángulo, cada línea (fase) alimenta a una sola bobina del motor. Mientras qué, en la cunfiguración Estrella, cada fase, alimenta dos bobinas en serie.

Al momento del arranque, queda un motor de 440V (Estrella), conectado a una línea de 220V. La corriente del motor será casi de la mitad de su valor nominal, pero suficiente para que éste se mueva. Una vez alcanzada cierta velocidad angular y, vencida la inercia, se cambia a Triángulo (tambíen se le llama Delta) que es la configuración de trabajo.

Se hace esto, debido a que los picos de corriente elevan el factor multiplicador en los medidores y, por ende, el monto de facturación de la compañía de electricidad.

En los generadores, se utilizan para definir el tipo de suministro eléctrico con el cual se van a alimentar las líneas. Para poder suministrar líneas de 220V sólamente, se utiliza la configuración Triángulo ó Delta. Si se suministran líneas de 1 X 120V, 2 X 120V y/o 3 X 220V simultáneamente, se requiere la configuración Estrella, con Neutro, como puedes ver en el dibujo.

Puedes buscar en Internet que hay montones de información relacionada y ampliarla mucho más.

Si no te queda claro: "Chilla"

mcrven


----------



## A.C. (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola... 
necesito realizar un informe sobre el arranque estrella-triángulo y me sería de mucha ayuda toda la información que me puedan brindar.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

El estrella triangulo o estrella delta es uno de los 9 sistemas de arranque de grandes motores trifasicos, pertenece al grupo de los de tension reducida, consiste en aplicar al motor en el momento del arranque una tension mas reducida que durante el funcionamiento normal.
El metodo de este sistema es mediante contactores cambiar el conexionado de las bobinas del motor llevandolo de una conexión estrella (supongamos 3 * 220 VCA) a la de trabajo (3 * 380 VCA)
El sistema de arranque consta de 1 contactor general, un timer que regula el tiempo durante el cual el motor se manteiene en conexión estrella y pasa a triangulo y 2 contactores de maniobra que son los que cambian la conccion de las bobinas del motor.
Todo este aparataje sirve para limitar el pico de intensidad de arranque del motor que puede ser hasta 7 veces el de intensidad de funcionamiento.


----------



## A.C. (Sep 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias fue de mucha ayuda


----------



## gabrielz1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola amigos, si no fuese mucha molestia, cómo puedo calcular el tiempo de cambio de estrella a delta y de delta a estrella, mas que nada el cómo se puede calcular este tiempo, esperando su cordial apoyo me despido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2007)

No se calcula, mides el tiempo que tarda el motor en llegar a regimen de giro o cuando la intensidad de arranque se redujo lo suficiente como para efectuar el cambio.
Normalmente son unos 2 a 7 segundos. 

El cambio es estrella a triangulo, al revez no le veo el sentido.


Edit:
Como sofisticado, se podria agregar un detector de intensidad (Amperimetro) que conmute automaticamente al reducirce el pico de arranque inicial.


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 12, 2008)

HOLA!

Me dierond e tarea un circuto en el cual tengoq eu hallar la Resistencia total osea una resistencia que valga por todas las del circuito....

Las lineas rojas son resistencias de 30 ohms

Las lineas azules on resistencias de 50 ohms


Al resolver el ejercicio pasando de estrella a triangulo la resistencia total me dio 7.31 ohms


*Ejercicio:*

Rz= (R2*R3)/(R2+R3+R4)=13,6363636363... ohms

Rx=(R2*R4)/(R2+R3+R4)=13,6363636363... ohms

Ry=(R3*R4)/(R2+R3+R4)= 8.181818181818..... ohms


*ADJUNTO*


*[(Rx//R1)/(Ry//R5)]//Rz*

Rx/1= 1/(1/Rx+1/R1)= 9,375 ohms

Ry/5= 1/(1/Ry+1/R5)= 6,42 ohms

Rx/1/y/5= Rx/1 + Ry/5 = 15,8 ohms


R total = 1/(1/Rz+1/Rx/1/y/5)= 7,31 ohms

R total = 7,31 ohms

Reemplazando quedandome asi:

*ADJUNTO*


Mi preguntas:

el ejercicio resuelto cuanto da?

esta bien mi rsolucion?

salu2 y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 12, 2008)

Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> el ejercicio resuelto cuanto da?



Requiv = 34 ohm

Una manera rapida de 'visualizar' que no puede ser 7.31 ohm es sustituir la R de 50 ohm por otra de 30 ohm --> la resistencia equivalente de este nuevo circuito es evidentemente 30 ohm --> si se aumenta el valor de esa resistencia la R total sera 'un poco mayor'


Edito:
Tus calculos no se corresponden con el dibujo.


----------



## Trick21 (Jun 12, 2008)

Rz= (R2*R3)/(R2+R3+R4)=13,6363636363... ohms 

Rx=(R2*R4)/(R2+R3+R4)=13,6363636363... ohms 

Ry=(R3*R4)/(R2+R3+R4)= 8.181818181818..... ohms 

me di cuenta que la formula que utilize antes no era al correcta tenia que usar otra formula:

Ry=R3+R4+(R3*R4)/R2= 

muchas gracias igaul con la fomula que esta si em dio 34 ohms


----------



## guaranted (Ene 7, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber si un motor que se alimentará a tensión de red de 415V y que en su placa de características sólo pone 400V, lo puedo conectar en estrella.

Yo creo que poder se puede. Es decir, a los bobinados del motor se alimentarán a 240V, por lo que no les pasará nada. Pero la corriente también va a ser menor, por lo que la potencia también será menor. Esto implicará que el motor siempre desarrollará menor potencia que la de diseño.

Con esto quiero decir que si conecto el motor en estrella no le va a pasar nada, pero no va a trabajar a toda potencia. Por lo cual debería estar conectado en triángulo.

No sé si mi razonamiento es correcto, por lo que agradecería todo comentario al respecto.

Muchas gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## El nombre (Ene 7, 2009)

Haces dos preguntas?
La de conectar un motor de 400V en la placa a 415V no pasa nada (el estrella  o triangulo te lo da la caracteristica del motor (placa)

Lo de conectar un motor 230/400 a una red 230 con la configuración 400V (estrella) No, se quema el motor. 
Si te molestas un poco buscando en el buscador del foro, el sr _eduardo_ explicó el proceso con una precisión envidiable.
Saludos


----------



## guaranted (Ene 7, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

He intentado encontrar la explicación de Eduardo pero no lo encontré.

En relación a la contestación dada, lo siento pero no me queda claro:

1º Conectar un motor de 400V en la placa a 415V no pasa nada.

De acuerdo, pero ¿ El motor trabajará en las mismas condiciones conectándolo en triángulo que en estrella?

2º Conectar un motor 230/400 a una red 230 con la configuración 400V

¿Por qué se quema el motor? Lo digo porque en cada bobinado tendré 230V, lo cual me lo permite la placa.
Además creo que con esos valores es una conexión típica estrella-triángulo. Lo cual se hace para consumir menos corriente. No entiendo porqué se quemaría.

 Agradecería mucho una aclaración.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta y perdonar por preguntar cosas que igual son muy básicas, pero me gustaría tenerlo claro.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 7, 2009)

guaranted dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaría saber si un motor que se alimentará a tensión de red de 415V y que en su placa de características sólo pone 400V, lo puedo conectar en estrella.


Si pone solamente 400V en la placa y es un motor chico (menor de 5.5HP) probablemente sea de 230/400. 
En ese caso la conexion en estrella es precisamente la que tenes que usar con una linea trifasica de 400V ( Usar 415V no afecta, ni llega al 4% de mas).



> Yo creo que poder se puede. Es decir, a los bobinados del motor se alimentarán a 240V, por lo que no les pasará nada. Pero la corriente también va a ser menor, por lo que la potencia también será menor. Esto implicará que el motor siempre desarrollará menor potencia que la de diseño.
> 
> Con esto quiero decir que si conecto el motor en estrella no le va a pasar nada, pero no va a trabajar a toda potencia. Por lo cual debería estar conectado en triángulo.
> 
> ...


Eso se corresponderia si el motor fuera de 400/690 , valor que no se si existe, el mas cercano que yo sepa es 380/660.
De ser asi, la posibilidad de trabajarlo en estrella tiene sus limitaciones. Si se trata de cargas 'viscosas' como puede ser un ventilador o una bomba centrifuga no hay problema, gira a menos vueltas pero queda en un regimen seguro.
Pero si la carga presenta una cupla mas o menos constante, como puede ser un motor de izaje hay que tener cuidado, porque tenes menos potencia y tambien menos torque --> necesitas un torque minimo que depende de la carga,  por debajo de el ya va a girar o pocas vueltas o hasta bloquearse --> si no actuan las protecciones se quema el motor.


----------



## guaranted (Ene 7, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta. Me ha ayudado mucho.

Perdona Eduardo, pero me surge otra duda.

1- Cuando conectas un motor de 380/660 solamente en estrella a tensión de red de 380 V. ¿Cuánta tensión hay en cada bobina?

2- En el caso de que usaras un arrancador estrella triángulo para el mismo motor, a tensión de red de 380 V, cuando está en estrella ¿Cada bobina tendría la misma tensión que en el caso anterior o sería distinta?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 8, 2009)

guaranted dijo:
			
		

> 1- Cuando conectas un motor de 380/660 solamente en estrella a tensión de red de 380V. ¿Cuánta tensión hay en cada bobina?


220V



> 2- En el caso de que usaras un arrancador estrella triángulo para el mismo motor, a tensión de red de 380V, cuando está en estrella ¿Cada bobina tendría la misma tensión que en el caso anterior o sería distinta?


Es la misma 'estrella' --> es la misma tension en bornes de cada bobina.
Cuando conmute a triangulo cada bobina quedara con 380V --> su tension nominal.

Saludos.


----------



## guaranted (Ene 8, 2009)

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## goosebasurto (May 3, 2009)

<<guaranted>> Si puedes hacer esa conexion si quieres hacer sufrir al motor y terminar por quemarlo.
el arranque en estrella te sirve para arrancar con fuerza pero eso supone un esfuerzo que pasa a ser calor, si no haces que cambie a triangulo lo quemas. No es algo instantaneo, el motor cojera calor progresivamente haciendo que la resina que recubren las bobinas se baya deritiendo hasta que un mal dia salte un arco de una bobina a otra.
  Yo lo comparo con una vici, nunca comienzas a pedalear con la catalina grande porque con un poco de cuesta nu podrias, pero si lo haces con la catalina pequeña, te resultasencillo coger velocidad. Si continuas con la catalina pequeña te cansaras rapido al querer tener una velocidad como tus compañeros. En el momento que tienes una velocidad continua entoces cambias la catalina y cogeras la velocidad que te ayude a segir a tus amigos de una forma mucho mas descansada.

  Por que quieres conectar en estrella y no en estrella/triangulo?


----------



## diegolade (May 11, 2009)

Quisiera saber las Ventajas Y Desvantajas de conexión Estrella-Triángulo trifasico para un motor rotor jaula de ardilla, el porque el partir primero en estrella para luego cambiar a triangulo.

         Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

Porque la corriente de arranque baja a 1/3 

Cuando el motor es chico no hace falta. Pero si tu motor es de 20hp, no es lo mismo un arranque de 70A que de 200A


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (May 13, 2009)

cuando se conecta en estrella, este consume una menor corriente que en triangulo, pero me da menos potencia; aunque esta es necesaria para hacer mover el rotor lo suficiente.
 despues de estar un tiempo en estrella se cambia a triangulo, aca se consume mayor corriente pero se da mas potencia.

entonces reducimos el pico de intensidad en el arranque ya que no se obliga a mover el rotor en reposo con la corriente del triangulo.

el hecho es que no se usa la potencia del triangulo para acelerar el rotor, ya que esto consumiria mas coriente

en vez de eso uso el triangulo que me consume menos potencia pero me acelera el rotor, hasta que cambiamos a triangulo donde ya funciona continuamente y tengo mas potencia.


----------



## cripty (Sep 29, 2009)

si cambiamos de delta a estrella, estando ya funcionando el motor, lo frenariamos ademas en ese frenado el motor se comportaria como un generador por un instante de tiemo; ademas que podriamos dañar al motor por el contra torque que se produce.


----------



## coketoni (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola que tal a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo que presenta para mañana un reporte de las conexiones del motor AC sincrono, y no se si alguien me podria ayudar con las ventajas y desventajas del motor con cada conexion, por ejemplo cual tiene mejor par, mejor velocidad, cual tiene cvelocidad mas constante etc. De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Oct 24, 2009)

Los motores trifasicos o los que tu describes por sus conexiones, son similares. Las diferentes conexiones se realizan para ytrabajar con diferentes voltajes de linea o para el arranque del motor a los efectos de limitar la corriente de arranque. Un motor en triangulo o conexión delta se alimenta de un VL (220V) si este motor lo conectas en estrella se puede ligar directamente aun voltaje que es superior y pasa a ser VL*(raiz de 3)= 380V
Si este motor es muy grande tienes que limitar la corriente en el arranque porque esta puede alcanzar valores muy altos y pr ese motivo se usan arrancadores  estrella- triengulo (hace que la I sea raiz de 3 veces menor) o arrancadores de estado solido que es lo que comunmente se está usando. Todos los motores tienen velosidad constante ya que esta esta dada por la frecuencia de la red.
Quedo a las ordenes por las dudas que se te planteen

Eduardo
Montevideo - Uruguay


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 24, 2009)

no sabia que haiba una conexion en delta?? como es??

saludos


----------



## krit (Oct 25, 2009)

Tengo este documento hace ya algún tiempo.Lo encontré en la red y seguro que resolverá mas de una duda o al menos así lo espero.
Un saludo


----------



## SuperRastas (Oct 26, 2009)

Eduardo de Carvalho dijo:


> Si este motor es muy grande tienes que limitar la corriente en el arranque porque esta puede alcanzar valores muy altos y pr ese motivo se usan arrancadores  estrella- triengulo (hace que la I sea raiz de 3 veces menor)



Muy bien explicado, resumen, al arrancar se hace cortocircuito y el pico de subida de tension hay que regularlo.

Se consigue mas velocidad (solo un poquito) en triangulo, de todas formas cogete un motor y conectas los pines y medis en clase o en donde sea, es mas instructivo y se aprende a conectar estrella/triangulo etc... por cierto nunca habia oido delta, siempre se aprende cosas nuevas


----------



## Susana (Ene 22, 2010)

Buenas, soy una estudiante de bachillerato tecnológico y tengo un problemaaa.

En electrotecnia estamos dando los transformadores y los motores de inducción. El caso es que tenemos que hacer una práctica con tres transformadores y un motor y la práctica en cuestión es conectar los transformadores en estrella y/o triángulo y el motor en estrella y/o triángulo de tal manera que el motor funcione aproximadamente en sus características nominales.
El profesor es un "maldito" y dice que quien haga bien la práctica recibirá un punto en la nota final y yo la verdad es que necesito cuanta mas nota mejor! haha.
Lo que pasa es que no me entero mucho de cuando se multiplica por raiz de tres, o lo de las relaciones de transformación, y eso.
La verdad que me voy a apuntar a repaso y tal y he buscado por internet pero es que no lo aclaran -.- además el problema se entrega el martes y en tres dias no me da tiempo de aprenderme todo -.- .
A ver si me podéis ayudar pliiis 

El circuito es el siguiente:

Transformador trifásico (3 transformadores) ---> Motor.

Los transformadores se conectan a una red de 380v. Las características de un transformador monofásico de los tres es:

Puede funcionar a 230 o 400v el primario y puede funcionar a 230 o 115v el secundario.

Y las características del motor son:

Voltaje nominal: 220/380 v
Intensidad nominal: 1,06A
Potecia nominal: 0,18 Kw
cos alpha = 0,79
velocidad nominal = 2790 revoluciones por minuto
frecuencia = 50 Hz

Yo creo (haciendo uso de mi poca inteligencia ) que si se conecta el primario en triángulo 230v, el secundario en triángulo 230 y el motor en triángulo, entonces rendirá bien. Pero nadie me ha confirmado nada  y la verdad es que no me entero mucho.


Lo que yo busco son las posibilidades que hay entre las conexiones del primario, el secundario y el motor para que el motor rinda con sus valores nominales.
Creo que hay bastantes, pero es que no me entero de que voltaje le llega al secundario y que voltaje le llega al motor.

No sé si me explico  por ejemplo:
El primario lo conecto en estrella a 380v, el secundario en estrella a 230v y el motor en estrella. En esa situación que voltaje le llega al motor, es decir el motor funcionaria bien si su Voltaje nominal es 220/380v? Eso es lo que no se hacer, no se que voltaje le llega -.- . Además no entiendo eso de 220/380  estoy acabada.

El profesor nos puso un esquema del transformador:



En teoría al primario puedes elegir entre 400 o 230v y el secundario puedes elegir entre una bobina de 115 o juntarlas y 230v.
Y lo que busco son las posibilidades en como conectar el primario (estrella/triángulo), como conectar el secundario (estrella/triángulo) y como conectar el motor (estrella/triángulo), para que el motor rinda bien.

Perdonad si soy pesada v.v

Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola Susana

No entiendo bien tu mensaje:
Podrías describir brevemente como son los transformadores y los motores?

Por ejemplo: Un Transformador trifásico tiene 3 bobinas en el primario las cuales se pueden conecta en estrella o en triangulo. Si cada bobina es para 220V al conectarlo en triangulo quedaría a 420V por Fase, si se conecta en estrella se puede conectar a 440V y al centro de la estrella daría 220V.

Ahora, alcanzo a vislumbrar que los transformadores no son trifásicos por lo tanto supongo que son 3 transformadores monofásicos.

Como Dije antes: Podrías describir brevemente como son los transformadores y los motores?

Transformadores Monofásicos:
Voltaje del Primario:
Voltaje Del Secundario:

Transformadores Trifásicos:
Voltaje del Primario:
Voltaje Del Secundario:

Motores Trifásicos:
Voltaje En Estrella:
Voltaje En Triangulo:


saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## powerchisper (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola Susana :

Verás. No es normal en España lo de tener 3 trafos monofásicos , eso es mas una cosa de USA.De cualquier modo , esto es solo una cuestion de rendimiento , peso de los trafos y coste de su fabricacion , transporte , etc.

Las conexiones de los trafos monofasicos que tienes son solo una cosa de ajuste de tensión , por lo que tendrías que tener en cuenta la tension de la acometida.La conexion usada normalmente es la DY , es decir , triangulo el primario y estrella el secundario.Simplemente olvida la borna de cada primario que no te valga.

El pleno rendimiento del motor se obtiene en triángulo , es decir , si el motor es 220/380V quiere decir 220v en estrella y 380v en triangulo ( 380=220 por raiz de 3 ).

En cuanto a la llegada a los trafos , tienes que ver si la red es con neutro o sin el.Si tiene neutro se puede conectar el primario en estrella.Entonces es cuando tienes dos tensiones , la simple ( FASE-NEUTRO ) y la compuesta ( FASE-FASE ).Lo normal es que solo lleguen las tres fases , con la tensión gorda ( fase-fase ).


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 9, 2010)

Bueno, despés de 2 semanas creo que Susana ya se fué

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HECTOR JULIO GOMEZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Favor me faciliten la teoria sobre el calculo de arrancadores estrella triangulo y su conexion


----------



## El nombre (Feb 17, 2010)

Paraaaa fogonazooo. Todo depende de la inercia que lleve la máquina. El tiempo lo determina la intensidad. se queda muy por debajo  de la nominal suya cuando ha terminado de arrancar. en ese momento puedes cambiar. Tomas el tiempo y..., larga vida al motor.
Siempre va con  un temporizador. Es un gasto soportable en comparacion con un medidor,etc.
Por lo demás te viene bien detallado en el post de fogonazo


----------



## masqueuno (Feb 24, 2010)

hola... soy el nuevo.... 
este diagrama es excelente.

Grax


----------



## xosemanoel (Feb 27, 2010)

A.C. dijo:


> Hola...
> necesito realizar un informe sobre el arranque estrella-triángulo y me sería de mucha ayuda toda la información que me puedan brindar.
> Muchas gracias.


Busca en internet telesquemario. Es una publicación de temecanique muy completa en esto de arranque de moteres


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

pueden buscar información sobre máquinas eléctricas rotativas de corriente alterna, en concreto sobre los motores asíncronos trifásicos, que es considerado como el motor industrial por excelencia, en estos motores la velocidad de sincronismo del campo magnético es mayor que la velocidad del eje de la máquina, por este motivo la corriente inicial puede llegar a ser varias veces la nominal y su par de arranque inicial 1,5 veces mayor de la nominal.
Por eso se arrancan en estrella-triangulo, entre otros métodos como resistencias estatóricas, rotoricas, autotransformador...
El arranque estrella-triángulo es válido cuando las bobinas del motor, forma individual, pueden trabajar a la tensión final de la red a la que estan conectadas...

saludos


----------



## HECTOR JULIO GOMEZ (Mar 9, 2010)

gracias por los diagramas ,me podrian colaborar con los 8 tipos de conexiones de motores que quedan gracias.


----------



## mechazz (Mar 10, 2010)

saludos comunidad ,estoy en un proyecto en el cual debo mover un carro , estoy usando un motor de lavadora, este esta en conexión estrella por lo cual es muy rapido, pero no me sirve debido a que no puede romper la inercia , sin colocarlo en el suelo gira con una velocidad tremenda , pero al colocarlo al suelo se queda trabado, y si no estoy mal , perdonando mi ignorancia , si lo cambio la configuración del motor a delta seria mas potente pero menos rapido no? así que tendria que abrir el motor y cambiar la configuración de conexión del bobinado , pero como seria ? soy nuevo en esto pero me interesa saber si puedo hacer eso, esperando su opinión y recomendaciónes me despido


----------



## mechazz (Mar 10, 2010)

hola a todos es muy interesante lo de estrella y delta, así que todos los motores son estrella y delta a la ves? , lo que pasa es que estoy interesado en un proyecto que a mi parecer es muy interesante , pero no sabia lo que comentaban , a hora bien me pregunto como puedo hacer que mi motor al principio sea mas potente, seria haciendolo delta inicialmente no? , mi proyecto trata de mover un carro por medio de un interruptor invirtiendo si giro atras , adelante y neutro , esto ya lo tengo como la parte mecanica , mi problema es que el motor es muy rapido y sin carga gira muy bien , pero al colocarlo al suelo no rompe la inercia por lo cual supongo que le falta potencia para romper la inercia , este motor al cual ago referencia es de una lavadora ,de antemano gracias por cualquier opinion y saludos a todos.



			
				mechazz dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos es muy interesante lo de estrella y delta, así que todos los motores son estrella y delta a la ves? , lo que pasa es que estoy interesado en un proyecto que a mi parecer es muy interesante , pero no sabia lo que comentaban , a hora bien me pregunto como puedo hacer que mi motor al principio sea mas potente, seria haciendolo delta inicialmente no? , mi proyecto trata de mover un carro por medio de un interruptor invirtiendo si giro atras , adelante y neutro , esto ya lo tengo como la parte mecanica , mi problema es que el motor es muy rapido y sin carga gira muy bien , pero al colocarlo al suelo no rompe la inercia por lo cual supongo que le falta potencia para romper la inercia , este motor al cual ago referencia es de una lavadora ,de antemano gracias por cualquier opinion y saludos a todo y esperando su ayuda me despido .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2010)

mechazz dijo:


> saludos comunidad ,estoy en un proyecto en el cual debo mover un carro , estoy usando un motor de lavadora, .........


¿ De que tipo de lavadora estas hablando ?

*Lavadora domiciliaria*: motor monofásico de 2 velocidades sin posibilidad de conexión estrella triángulo, si es este el caso, hay una conexión que te da la velocidad "Baja" y otra que te da la velocidad "Alta"

*Lavadora industrial*: Posible motor trifásico con posibilidad de conectar estrella-triángulo


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

mechazz: delta-estrella son formas de conectar un motor, pero... no cualquier motor, debe ser uno trifasico (3 bobinados) cuyas terminales sean acccequibles.

En tu caso, parece que es un motor AC, monofasico y faltan mas detalles de lo
que quieres hacer (colocarlo al suelo ?!?!). Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2010)

Si tratas de mover un carro , deberás hacerle una reducción mecánica.

Obtendrás fuerza pero a cambio de una merma en la velocidad.

Los motores de lavarropas de jaula de ardilla son de poca potencia . . . tal vez 1/3 o 1/4 Hp , algunos tienen dos velocidades.

Hay unos más modernos que son del tipo universales (a carbones), esos son más interesantes ya que llegan hasta como 12.000 RPM  y se los puede controlar con contínua y PWM.

Saludos


----------



## Huguis (Mar 18, 2010)

hola amigos 
quiero hacerles una consuslta como  puedo describir teoricamente el arranque  estrella triangulo  y  como  son las curvas de intencidad /velocidad y las  de par / velocidad
y en el aranque  estrella trinagulo  como  es el par resistente y el par velocidady el par maxino


----------



## jgrey (Abr 15, 2010)

hola llegue tarde... pero estoy seguro que lo que susana queria es una conexion que ya poco se "usa"(United States)... se llama escot en te (T) tres transformadores monofasicos que inter conectados pueden entregarme una tension trifasica u lo contrario. si desean alguito mas pueden investigar con el nombre de la conexion que les subralle....chaooooo... hha la conexion del motor es como la desee estrella,triangulo u la combinacion de los dos para el motor...


----------



## josemarix (Feb 8, 2011)

Estoy estudiando los motores CA y no consigo sacar este ejercicio.

Un consumo trifásico, con conexión en estrella y alimentado desde una red de 400 V, consume una potencia aparente de 30 kVA. Si el mismo consumo se conectara en triángulo a una red de 200 V de la misma frecuencia que la anterior, la potencia aparente que consumiría sería:

La respuesta es 22,5 kVA pero no sé de donde lo sacan. He mirado con todas la fórmulas y no consigo que me salga. Pueda que la intensidad sea la mitad respeto una conexión o algo así?


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 8, 2011)

La relación entre los parametros de estrella y delta es de √3, tambien tienes que ver si son voltajes/corrientes de línea o de fase, te recomiendo consultes libros de circuitos y ejercicios resueltos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

A ver , pensá un poquito . . . a un motor lo conecto en estrella para adaptar sus bobinados a 3 por 400 , o lo conecto en triángulo para adaptar sus bobinados a 3 por 220.

Por que pensás que la potencia del motor va a variar ?

Varía el voltaje y obviamente variará el consumo. Pero si lo que proponés es cierto , nadie utilizaría sus motores a 400 V 


Saludos !


----------



## jesus alexis (Abr 1, 2011)

LISTO  LO SIMULE EN EL DADe_SIMU Y FUNCIONA MUY BIEN   SI EL MOTOR SOLO MUESTRA 3 CABLES DE SALIDA Y NO 6 SIGNIFICA QUE ESTA EN ESTRELLA INTERNAMENTE Y SOLO NECESITARÍAMOS 2 CONTACTORES PARA CAMBIAR LOS POLOS NOMAS ES MUCHO MAS SIMPLE.. DALUDOS!!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

Perdón no será CADE_SIMU?


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 11, 2011)

hola, hice mi practica profecional en una empresa como mantencion de motores y tableros ademas de algunas otras cosas pocas, el echo es que se me olvidaron grandes detalles importantes:

-¿como se la conexion de un motor trifasico basandome en la placa caracteristica si no tiene el dibujo en si de estrella o triangulo?, me acuerdo que todo era ver los voltajes pero no se los valores. ( si la placa decia que funcionaba de 380v a 440v, se conectaba en triangulo)... algo asi, para que tengan una idea)
- Una vez me dijeron que para medir bien la aislacion del bobinado del motor trifasico , debia poner los bornes en estrella y meggear. mido entre U1 y tierra/masa/chasis, V1 y tierra/masa/chasis, W1 ytierra/masa/chasis. ¿no se pueden medir simplemente los bornes sueltos (sin conexion estrella) y ver la aislacion de la bobina? - ¿esta bien la posicion en que coloco los bornes?
- otra pregunta que creo muy estupida es: si tengo un motor monofasico. ¿tendria que meggear entre fase y tierra? y seria todo?
-Cuando me dicen 220v trifasico. me ago un lio, porque 220v para mi es Fase, neutro y tierra. es monofasico, entonces de alguna forma no entiendo como puede haber 220v trifasico. que creo se usa en motores tambien.

se que depende del voltaje con el que funcione el motor es el valor que deveria mostrarme el megger, 380v --> sobre 380k ohm para que este bueno. Aunque generalmente marca cero.


Disculpen la ignorancia, pero simplemente me siento mal de no recordar ese tipo de cosas

y ojala me puedan responder... a mi parecer son preguntas bastante basicas... muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2011)

> -¿como se la conexion de un motor trifasico basandome en la placa caracteristica si no tiene el dibujo en si de estrella o triangulo?, me acuerdo que todo era ver los voltajes pero no se los valores. ( si la placa decia que funcionaba de 380v a 440v, se conectaba en triangulo)... algo asi, para que tengan una idea)


Las borneras de los motores están estandarizadas.
Sinteticamente:  
x x x
| | |   -> triángulo
x x x

- - -
x x x   -> estrella

Ahora, si tu problema es que desconocés la tensión de los bobinados entonces estás en el horno. Porque salvo que haya otro motor igual para comparar, vas a tener que hacer pruebas (motor en marcha) con cuidado para no quemarlo.



> - Una vez me dijeron que para medir bien la aislacion del bobinado del motor trifasico , debia poner los bornes en estrella y meggear. mido entre U1 y tierra/masa/chasis, V1 y tierra/masa/chasis, W1 ytierra/masa/chasis. ¿no se pueden medir simplemente los bornes sueltos (sin conexion estrella) y ver la aislacion de la bobina? - ¿esta bien la posicion en que coloco los bornes?


 No lo sabía. Me parece que dá lo mismo... Aunque habría que analizarlo un poco.


> - otra pregunta que creo muy estupida es: si tengo un motor monofasico. ¿tendria que meggear entre fase y tierra? y seria todo?


Idem anterior.


> -Cuando me dicen 220v trifasico. me ago un lio, porque 220v para mi es Fase, neutro y tierra. es monofasico, entonces de alguna forma no entiendo como puede haber 220v trifasico. que creo se usa en motores tambien.


El mundo se extiende más allá de los límites de tu casa, en otros países se usan tensiones diferentes. 
220V trifásica vas a tener en donde tengas lineas de 120V por fase.
Según los lugares, las líneas pueden ser 110v port fase --> 200V trif o 120V fase -> 220 trif.

En la industria, donde se tiene maquinaria extranjera, te vas a encontrar con 220V trifásica , con 200V, con 440, con 480, 560 ,660...  
Lo que se hace en general para no tener que modificar tableros y rebobinar/cambiar todos los motores es poner un autotransformador trifásico (10kVA...30KVA...100KVA lo que haga falta)


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 11, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, muy ordenada y me sirvio para mis extrañas dudas xd, con respecto a la primera pregunta, una vez me surgio un problema: Tenia un motor trifasico que alguien lo habia desarmado pero lo conecto mal, el motor era triangulo y no estrella como estaba puesto, yo me confie y hasta mire la placa caracteristica donde no vi nada raro. arme el motor y me pidieron conectarlo y probarlo. lo hice y giro normalmente, luego me piden que busque un amperimetro y vea si esta bien la carga, y cuando vuelvo el motor estaba tirando humo y caliente.... cuando mi " instructor" vio eso fue a ver la conexion y me pregunto en que me base para hacerla... y yo dije lo que habia hecho. finalmente el problema no fue la conexion sino que el aspa de ventilacion estaba suelta y girando en banda. pero no quiero nunca mas no estar seguro de dicha conexion... en la placa generalmente sale si es de 220v /380v y hasta con un dibujo. pero este tenia los voltajes que no recuerdo cual eran y sin dibujo.... como puedo yo, saber tras leer los voltajes de la placa si es estrella o triangulo?... si me entienden...

y agregando otra pregunta en base a tu respuesta. ai algun voltaje fijo para poder probar un motor en forma segura sin quemarlo?... si viene sin placa... hay algun voltaje ? o conexion segura que se le pueda aplicar?

muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

La unica forma probarlo en estrella con la menor tensión posible y ver si arranca o como lo hace, partiendo, pero en general, cuanod no se sabe no se utiliza, Hay bobinadore expertos que por la cantiad de bobinas tamñaños del laminado y otras cosas pueden sacar esos datos bastatne aproximados y si no pueden rebobinarlos a valores conocidos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2011)

blakdragok dijo:


> ...una vez me surgio un problema: Tenia un motor trifasico que alguien lo habia desarmado pero lo conecto mal, el motor era triangulo y no estrella como estaba puesto, yo me confie y hasta mire la placa caracteristica donde no vi nada raro. arme el motor y me pidieron conectarlo y probarlo. lo hice y giro normalmente, luego me piden que busque un amperimetro y vea si esta bien la carga, y cuando vuelvo el motor estaba tirando humo y caliente.... cuando mi " instructor" vio eso fue a ver la conexion y me pregunto en que me base para hacerla... y yo dije lo que habia hecho. finalmente el problema no fue la conexion sino que el aspa de ventilacion estaba suelta y girando en banda.


El "error" grande que tuviste fué irte dejando el motor marchando. 
Cuando la cosa viene "dudosa" tenés que dar alimentación con la pinza ya puesta en una fase, prestando atención a los ruidos y apoyando la mano a cada rato en el motor para ver si no se está embalando termicamente.



> pero no quiero nunca mas no estar seguro de dicha conexion... en la placa generalmente sale si es de 220v /380v y hasta con un dibujo. pero este tenia los voltajes que no recuerdo cual eran y sin dibujo.... como puedo yo, saber tras leer los voltajes de la placa si es estrella o triangulo?... si me entienden...


En un motor sin chapa pero con bornera sana que *ya estaba* instalado, la única duda es si va estrella o triángulo. En ese caso lo conectás *primero en estrella* y le das gas. Si resulta que era la conexión equivocada (motor de 380/660), simplemente *no va a tener fuerza,* cosa que vas a notar en el comportamiento de la máquina.
Tampoco podés darte el lujo de ir a la otra punta de la planta a buscar una pinza con motor marchando porque podría bloquearse.



> y agregando otra pregunta en base a tu respuesta. ai algun voltaje fijo para poder probar un motor en forma segura sin quemarlo?... si viene sin placa... hay algun voltaje ? o conexion segura que se le pueda aplicar?


 Cómo va a haber un voltaje fijo :enfadado: con la variedad de problemas y tensiones que puede tener un motor!
Si se trata de dudas sobre si es 220/380 o 380/660 basta conectar primero en estrella y controlar si tiene fuerza.  
O conectar en triangulo y controlar que en vacío no se embale termicamente (le apoyás la mano todo el tiempo, si te empezás a quemar -> es estrella)

Ahora, si se mezclaron los extremos homólogos o hay espiras en corto entonces hay que hacer una primer prueba limitando la corriente con resistencias en serie acordes a la potencia del motor o subiendo gradualmente la tensión con un variac (caro pero el mejor).
O a lo bestia: Usar fusibles o una térmica de valor justo y conectar directamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 12, 2011)

blakdragok dijo:


> ..........- Una vez me dijeron que para medir bien la aislacion del bobinado del motor trifasico , debia poner los bornes en estrella y meggear. mido entre U1 y tierra/masa/chasis, V1 y tierra/masa/chasis, W1 ytierra/masa/chasis. ¿no se pueden medir simplemente los bornes sueltos (sin conexion estrella) y ver la aislacion de la bobina? - ¿esta bien la posicion en que coloco los bornes?.......



No le veo el sentido, ya que la resistencia de las bobinas de cualquier forma que se conecten es siempre despreciable frente a la resistencia de aislación y el Megger no notará la diferencia entre una conexión u otra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Lo peor es cuando rebobinan un motor y le ponen 6 cables del mismo color (sin bornera) :enfadado:.

Que si pusieran tres de un color y tres de otro , problema resuelto .

Hay que empezar a hacer pruebas y *h*errores hasta encontrar la fase de las bobinas.

Saludos !


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 12, 2011)

voy a ir a leer directamente lo que son las conexiones, tipos de motores porque tengo muchas dudas. no cierren el tema aun porfavor.  me informo mas para poder explicarme mejor y entender mejor aunque las explicaciones estan bastante claras.

con respecto a lo que dijo DOSMETROS, una vez recivi un motor rebobinado sin identificacion de lineas... lo unico que hice fue medir continuidad para poder encontrar los extremos... y  les de un orden, U V W, segun me pareciera a mi.... no paso nada malo, pero esta bien mi solucion?, asi como yo la veo esta bien, las bobinas miden igual y son iguales desde cualquier extremo... pero nose si hay algun motor en especial que le afecte el cambio de sentido de giro.... porque como yo lo hice, no vi el sentido del giro ni me importo. porque luego se lo podia cambiar denuevo. repito: ¿esta bien esa solucion? solo por precaucion

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Si está bien pero si conectas una bobina al revés no marcha 

Volver y a probar con cautela


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 24, 2011)

tratando de descubrir la base de la duda.... primero quiero aclarar cosas que se, o mas que eso ... comprobar si lo que se esta bien.: conexion en estrella x-x-x, respectivas lineas que salen desde el tablero hacia el motor L1/U1-L2/U2-L3/U3.  se usa para encender el motor. la toma de corriente se parte por raiz de 3. Conexion triangulo: puenteando U1/W1 V1/U2 W1/V2. No recuerdo en que momento se usa, ni para que, pero deja pasar el voltaje de linea tal cual al motor. y la lagica de las dos seria:
Si tengo una toma corriente 220V
motor 220/380v----> triangulo
motor 380/440v----> no se podria?
Si tengo una toma corriente 380v
motor 220/380v ---> estrella
motor 380/440v---> triangulo
------(que eso era lo que antes queria saber, respectivos voltajes y respectivas conexiones)-------
Ahora mi otra duda, que nose como plantearla bien.
despues de dar algunas vueltas: alguien me podria mandar un link o video donde expliquen para que sirve la conexion estrella/traingulo? o alguien que pueda explicarmelo?.... por ejemplo: hace un rato me di cuenta que no es siempre estrella y triangulo, sino que pueden ser por separado cada uno (realmente me di cuenta hace poco, asi como tambien no me cabia en la la cabeza que existiera 220v trifasico...aun sabiendo que existia). Pero hay momentos en los que se necesita hacerlos decorrido (estrella+Triangulo)... en esos casos: se que el motor trae mas bornes, pero como se puentea?, la conexion de lineas respectivas, a cuales bornes va si son mas de 6, y en que orden?....me parece que la mayoria de mis dudas estan resueltas en el circuito de fuerza de la conexion. pero viendolo resuelvo algunas pero me surgen otras como... ¿porque en un contactor entran desde abajo las 3 lineas por 3 contactos distintos y se puentean arriba?, ¿que pasa si invierto los cables en la bornera del motor?... y finalmente despues de una auto indagacion mental... mi problema parece ser el circuito de fuerza conexion estrella triangulo.

intente dar la menor cantidad de vueltas a algun tema, si no entienden la pregunta o cualquier parte... diganme.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2011)

Suponiendo una línea de 3*220Vca (Estrella) 3*380Vca (Triángulo).
Aplicando la conexión estrella sobre las bobinas del motor circula una corriente de xxA, al pasarlo a triángulo, debido al aumento de tensión aumenta la corriente (xxA * 1,72) y por ende el campo magnético.
El motor entregará mayor potencia.


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 25, 2011)

osea que la conexion estrella se usa para partir el motor para voltajes superiores al nominal de este, y no exija mucha potencia en la partida misma. y la conexion triangulo es para normalizar el potencia "normal" de la maquina y poder cumplir mejor su labor...? pero el echo de que diga 220v/380v.... yo tendria que usar 380v en conexion estrella.... pero no podria pasar a triangulo porque se quemaria, cierto? o estoy juntando dos temas distintos?
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2011)

blakdragok dijo:


> osea que la conexion estrella se usa para partir el motor para voltajes superiores al nominal de este, y no exija mucha potencia en la partida misma. y la conexion triangulo es para normalizar el potencia "normal" de la maquina y poder cumplir mejor su labor...?


No,no...  Cada *bobinado* está hecho para una determinada tensión nominal, pero tensión *en la bobina*.
Si la chapa del motor dice 220/380  significa que las bobinas son de 220. Si las conectás en triángulo va a tener que ser a una línea 220 trifásica y si las conectás en estrella va a tener que ser a una línea de 380 trif.   En cualquiera de esos dos casos, la *tensión en cada bobina es siempre 220V*.
Si la tensión en la bobina es menor, vas a estar desaprovechando el motor. 
Si es mayor --> lo terminás quemando.

Otra cosa es cuando se hace *arranque estrella-triángulo*. Ahí la finalidad de empezar en estrella es para reducir el pico de corriente de arranque (a 1/3). Pero no puede usarse bajo cualquier condición.


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 25, 2011)

ya, entiendo que el primer valor que me muestra la placa del motor en los voltajes es la tension para fue hecho el bobinado, que si la conecto en estrella, no puedo pasarlo a triangulo... pero aun asi existe la conexion estrella triangulo que te permite hacer ese cambio. ¿como?, todo esta en el circuito de fuerza y es algo que no entiendo asi como el: puenteo por arriba de los contactores juntandose las 3 lineas, tampoco lo entiendo.... 
No creo que sea necesario saberlo, simplemente es... si tienes 380v como toma de corriente, y tienes un motor 220/380, solo ponele triangulo, si tienes 220v entonces ponle estrella. y si te llega un motor que funciona con la combinacion de las dos conexiones, solo puentea bien los bornes, sige el orden de conexion de las lineas segun la placa o  un esquema de fuerza.... pero tengo ancias de saber mas xd...el porque. alguien  que me puede explicar como funciona el circuito de estrella triangulo juntos?
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2011)

blakdragok dijo:


> ... pero aun asi existe la conexion estrella triangulo que te permite hacer ese cambio. ¿como?, todo esta en el circuito de fuerza y es algo que no entiendo asi como el: puenteo por arriba de los contactores juntandose las 3 lineas, tampoco lo entiendo....


Se usan 3 contactores. Buscá con Google Arranque estrella triangulo y analizá los circuitos.



> simplemente es... si tienes 380v como toma de corriente, y tienes un motor 220/380, solo ponele triangulo, si tienes 220v entonces ponle estrella.


Exactamente al revés.


----------



## blakdragok (Abr 25, 2011)

perdon no me di cuenta de que inverti el orden ajajaj.
Oka, voy a buscar el tema el funcionamiento del circuito estrella triangulo, que parece es mi problema. y luego vuelvo a las preguntas jejeje.... de cualquier forma gracias por las aclaraciones, deje mucho de lado el tema de electricidad, electronica, tableros motores etc. y es lo que me sirve ahora para trabajar... asique estoy buscando arto y leyendo arto para acordarme

busque la conexion, me se el orden y se me despejo algo
pero aun me pregunto esto...:
estoy alimentando mi motor solo con 380v, entonces no podria hacer una conexion estrella/triangulo. como se hace para meterles primero 380 para arrancar y luego 220v para seguir con triangulo?. si me entienden

donde trabaje solo vi un motor estrella triangulo, venia con artos bornes en la bornera y al motor llegaban 6 cables

PD: no pude editar mi msg anterior para no hacer otro comentario seguido


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2011)

blakdragok dijo:


> .......estoy alimentando mi motor solo con 380v, entonces no podria hacer una conexion estrella/triangulo.


Si puedes.
La alimentación del motor siempre es de 3*380Vca, pero la aplicas a las bobinas del motor de 2 formas distintas.
Con eso consigues que sobre cada una de la bobinas del motor se apliquen 220Vca (Estrella) o 380Vca (Triángulo).


> como se hace para meterles primero 380 para arrancar y luego 220v para seguir con triangulo?. si me entienden..........


La conexión es a la inversa, se arranca el motor en estrella donde se le aplican a sus bobinas 220Vca y luego, una vez que arrancó y tomo velocidad, se "Reconecta", para que reciba sobre sus bobinas 380Vca (Triángulo).

Dale una mirada a este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/arranque-estrella-triangulo-9553/


----------



## chclau (Feb 12, 2012)

josemarix dijo:


> Estoy estudiando los motores CA y no consigo sacar este ejercicio.
> 
> Un consumo trifásico, con conexión en estrella y alimentado desde una red de 400 V, consume una potencia aparente de 30 kVA. Si el mismo consumo se conectara en triángulo a una red de 200 V de la misma frecuencia que la anterior, la potencia aparente que consumiría sería:
> 
> La respuesta es 22,5 kVA pero no sé de donde lo sacan. He mirado con todas la fórmulas y no consigo que me salga. Pueda que la intensidad sea la mitad respeto una conexión o algo así?




No entiendo qué es lo que no te da. La potencia en estrella es:

P = 3 x V x I.   V = 400/ √3, P la sabemos, despejamos I, da aprox. 43.3A
De ahí que la impedancia de cada rama de la estrella es de 5.33 Ohm (la tensión sobre cada rama es 400/ √3)

Si ahora conectamos en triángulo la potencia es
P = 3 x V² / Z = 22.5kVA, donde ahora V=200V, y Z ya la calculamos, es 5.33 Ohm

No se olviden que todas las potencias calculadas incluyen activa y reactiva.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2012)

josemarix dijo:


> Un consumo trifásico, con conexión en estrella y alimentado desde una red de 400 V, consume una potencia aparente de 30 kVA. Si el mismo consumo se conectara en triángulo a una red de 200 V de la misma frecuencia que la anterior, la potencia aparente que consumiría sería:


La confusión surge por una redacción poco feliz del enunciado.

Donde dice: "*consume *una potencia aparente de 30 kVA" , significa exactamente eso 

Pero donde dice: "Si el mismo *consumo* se conectara en triángulo a una red de 200 V..." , no se está refiriendo a los 30kVA sino a la carga conectada.

------------------------------

Entonces, en la primer situación, con las impedancias carga en estrella se tiene:
P0 = √3 Vlinea0 I​pero como las Zl están en estrella I =  Vfase0/Zl = Vlinea0/(√3 Zl)
P0 = Vlinea0*Vlinea0/Zl​
y en la segunda tenemos las mismas Zl pero conectadas en triángulo
P1 = √3 Vlinea1 I​y como el estar en triángulo ahora es *I =  Vlinea1/Zl* y al ser la mitad de la tensión *Vlinea1 = Vlinea0/2 *
reemplazando en la expresión anterior resulta
P1 = 3/4 P0 = 3/4 * 30 = 22.5kVA​


----------



## Ryu02 (May 3, 2012)

Nose si este es el apartado adecuado sino informenme o asi para moverlo a donde corresponda..
Bueno la cuestion es que he montado este esquema que consiste en el arranque de un motor en estrella y logo pasa a triangulo por el temporizador...con s1 y s2 seleccionas la direccion del giro... vamos me parece que era asi...
el caso es que le e montado yo creo que a la perfeccion y hace las secuencias bien pero los contactores van intermitentes no se kedan daos empieza ta ta ta ta ta... es como si algun contacto o asi estuviera en conflicto solo pasa con 2 de los contactores con el 2 y con el 4 me parecia... aqui os dejo el esquema para que me digais porque puede ser...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/escanear0001zd.jpg/


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2012)

Los contactos NC k3m y km4 (los manuscritos) están mal.  
Va el contacto NC de k3m en serie con la bobina km4 y el NC km4 en serie con la bobina k3m.


----------



## Ryu02 (May 3, 2012)

ok gracias mañana lo pruebo y te cuento compi como funcione.... jejejj me seria de gran ayuda... lo demas esta bien entonces no?


----------



## Franklinfiss (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola gente de foro electrónica, saben quiero automatizar el arranque estrella triangulo y bueno como soy nuevo en el tema, quiero saber más del arranque estrella triangul*O* y como se automatiza, si habría un simulador eléctrico estaría muy agradecido espero me puedan saber de ustedes. Saludos ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2013)

Lo primero que hay que saber es si se puede usar o no:
-Motivos eléctricos: que el motor no soporte la conexión en triángulo con la tensión de línea que tienen
-Motivos mecánicos: que el motor no tenga suficiente par de arranque en conexión estrella y no sea capaz de arrastrar la carga


Puedes buscar en el foro que es un tema tratado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2013)

Franklinfiss dijo:


> Hola gente de foro electrónica, saben quiero automatizar el arranque estrella triangulo _*y bueno como soy nuevo en el tema,*_ quiero saber más del arranque estrella triangul*O* y como se automatiza, si habría un simulador eléctrico estaría muy agradecido espero me puedan saber de ustedes. Saludos ...



Un arranque estrella-triangulo *NO* es para _*"Nuevos en el tema"*_, llama a algún electricista con experiencia.


----------



## opamp (Dic 26, 2013)

Este tema del arranque Y/D es uno de los favoritos de los electricistas, deberías emplear PLC. Si buscas una soluciòn electrónica busca información sobre "Soft Start"( arranque suave).


----------



## salvador33 (Dic 27, 2013)

Siendo breve existen arrancadores automaticos de Y D tanto por contactor como por intensidad.
Cualquier motor devanado trifasico se puede "" arrancar de esta forma.
Ahora bien en 400 v tienes que mirar la plafa caracteristica del motor, debe ser por ejemplo para triangulo 660 v y 400 v para estrella.
No se tu aplicacion que quieres para que es,pero hay muchas posibilidades,y no se necesita necesariamente un plc.
Existen mecanismos automaticos al efecto.
Busca y si tienes alguna duda mandame un toque.



PD Errata queria decir 660v para estrella y 400 para triangulo.
En este tipo de arranque el bobinado de estrella debe de ser siempre mayor que el de triangulo.
De ahi que pierda par motor. Arranque suave y mas lento.


----------



## Franklinfiss (Dic 27, 2013)

Hola gracias por responder... si bueno la instalación esta hecha, quiero ponerle un selector de tres posiciones pero aun tengo algunas dudas alguien tiene un esquema como automatizar este arranque, les comento tengo un controlador de riego que a través de sus salidas 24Vac lo configuro para que active una bomba y cuando lo hace esta salida activa un relay y bueno he ahí que quiero que esta conexión estrella triangulo de arranque al motor. Bueno soy nuevo en el tema de este tipo arranque por lo mismo estoy interesado en el tema. Otro si se quien lo instalo y diseño pero me da un poco de palta jeje preguntarle quiero hacerlo por mis propios medios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2013)

*! Me perdí ¡* 

¿ Ya está el arranque instalado ?

Este es el esquema general:

​


----------



## Franklinfiss (Dic 27, 2013)

Si ya esta instalado... quiero hacerle la parte automática osea ponerle su selector su relay...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2013)

El arranque necesita un temporizador que efectúe el cambio de estrella a triángulo *¿ Lo tienes ?*


----------



## Franklinfiss (Dic 27, 2013)

afirmativo estimado...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2013)

Si está el temporizador y el arranque funciona solo debes automatizar el equivalente en tu esquema del pulsador *S2*
Así se energiza el contactor principal (KM1 + KM4) y comienza el ciclo de arranque.

Esto lo puedes hacer mediante un relee auxiliar comandado por los 24V de tu controlador de riego.


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 31, 2013)

bueno, pues aun no "entiendo" eso de automatizar el estrella triangulo, si queres es que a una señal determinada encienda el motor o sera algo parecido. con lo referente a la simulación hay un programa básico muy bueno el cadesimut que es excelente para entender y hacer diseños eléctricos, claro que hay mejores como el software español, pero el cadesimut es gratis y facil. de todas formas me avisas.

feliz año


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2013)

Cadesimu no cadesimut
Cad Cad
E eléctrico
Simu simulación


----------



## Franklinfiss (Ene 2, 2014)

jamesoro dijo:


> bueno, pues aun no "entiendo" eso de automatizar el estrella triangulo, si queres es que a una señal determinada encienda el motor o sera algo parecido. con lo referente a la simulación hay un programa básico muy bueno el cadesimut que es excelente para entender y hacer diseños eléctricos, claro que hay mejores como el software español, pero el cadesimut es gratis y facil. de todas formas me avisas.
> 
> feliz año



Hola estimado feliz año... si que una señal active un rele y encienda el motor en estrella triangulo... gracias por el simulador voy a chequearlo jeje.. saludos


----------



## jamesoro (Ene 2, 2014)

que tiene pensado, con que señal, que tipo de tension y en que forma, existen muchas maneras de hacer.
mejor se explica mas claro men


----------



## arreolapablo98 (Sep 10, 2017)

Quiero hacer un arranque estrella triangulo simulado con 2 leds de 24v, tengo el timer y los contactores, pero no sé si al ser solo dos leds afectará en algo, ya que en la vida real sería con un motor trifásico. Si me pudieran ayudar con algún diagrama se los agradecería.

Att: Joven aprendiendo desde casa. ...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2017)

Tenes idea del esquema? publicalo, que representarian los led? cuantos reles tenes?


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 10, 2017)

Que tipo de simulacion tienes en mente y que elementos deberian ir alli, podrias reemplazar todo el sistema de control por reles de bajo voltaje o por tansistores... claro, al tener los leds en 24 v. significa a mi entender que el temporizador lo tienes a ese voltaje, y asumo que los led representarian al motor...

En fin, de poder se puede... pero postea mas detalles de lo que pretendes (voltaje, elementos etc...)

Saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2017)

No me imagino que es lo que quieres hacer.
¿Tienes trifásica a 24V o algo así?

Podrías hacer el circuito de mando a 24V y con los dos leds indicar si está en estrella o triángulo colocándolos en paralelo con las bobinas de los contactores o algo así.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 11, 2017)

un estrella triangulo se compone de tres contactores trifásicos un timer con retardo a la entrada y un guardamotor, y tanto los contactores como el guardamotor deben estar acorde con los amperios que manejarán,  lo que tienes que hacer es implementar el circuito, y una vez creado para ver que funciona no requiere de simulación electrónica, se simula así....

lo primero le conectas los pulsadores de marcha, y de paro, después le das tensión de mando 110/230vac según sea la bobina de los contactores y pulsas marcha....te entran 2 contactores juntos y el timer comienza a contar, al acabar el tiempo del timer, sale uno de los contactores y entra el tercero con un desfase de 1 segundo,

 si has seguido un esquema estándar de estrella / triangulo sin dejarte ningún puente atrás (en google hay cientos de ellos) y te hace eso es que esta el sistema ok... saludos.


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 12, 2017)

coincido... pero al final lo que consulta el hombre es si se puede simular... y la respuesta es si.... en todo caso, no comentare nada mas aqui hasta que el compañero que inicio este post se haga presente...

Saludos...


----------

